# Reset convertible rollover support headrests



## s15project (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi,
A friend just purchased a used 2004 beetle convertible he didn't notice when he bought it that headrests were popped up in the back.
I took a look at it and there seems to be catch at the bottom of the support but I don't know how to reset the catch. I called the dealer and they said that they can do it and it's a part of pre delivery inspection that they deploy the headrests so I know I don't have to replace anything major to reset them.
If someone could let me know what I need to do to reset the headrests I'd appreciate it.


----------



## dexterthedog (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm considering buying a wreck and they're blown tight against the roof. I've posted here before wondering how to reset and not had any luck. If you find out - please let me know.


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Reset convertible rollover support headrests (s15project)*

Bring it back to the dealer and make them do it.
Is it part of the inspection to not reset them too?


----------



## s15project (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Reset convertible rollover support headrests (no-BUG-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no-BUG-me* »_Bring it back to the dealer and make them do it.
Is it part of the inspection to not reset them too?


See that's the problem my friend didn't notice that they were up when he picked up the car and the dealer wants to charge him because they said they did reset it before delivering the car.
He hasn't crashed into anything that would cause them to deploy (I don't think). I'd think that if he hit something solid enough to deploy the headrests that it'd leave at least a little visible damage. There's also no codes set in the airbag controller. And even though the plugs on the release mechanism is yellow. Mitchell airbag system manual for 2004 makes no mention of the headrests in a convertible.


----------



## ttocsffej (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Reset convertible rollover support headrests (s15project)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s15project* »_See that's the problem my friend didn't notice that they were up when he picked up the car and the dealer wants to charge him because they said they did reset it before delivering the car.

SWELL--Except there's this little thing called a *warranty*. Let's use our heads guys! It's an '04!








I would scream *BULLSH*T *on that with VWoA right away!







Assuming the car is under warranty, paying for it should not be an issue. There is no reason the roll bars should be deployed if the car hasn't been rolled. 
Therefore, something is *WRONG* and it should be covered by the warranty. Tell your friend to call VW Customer Care (the number is in the owner's manual) and open a case. He should also advise VWoA that the dealer is jerking him around and trying to charge him for something that is obviously a warranty item.
Good luck.



_Modified by ttocsffej at 8:59 PM 8-15-2005_


----------



## s15project (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Reset convertible rollover support headrests (ttocsffej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttocsffej* »_
SWELL--Except there's this little thing called a *warranty*. Let's use our heads guys! It's an '04!








I would scream *BULLSH*T *on that with VWoA right away!







Assuming the car is under warranty, paying for it should not be an issue. There is no reason the roll bars should be deployed if the car hasn't been rolled. 
Therefore, something is *WRONG* and it should be covered by the warranty. Tell your friend to call VW Customer Care (the number is in the owner's manual) and open a case. He should also advise VWoA that the dealer is jerking him around and trying to charge him for something that is obviously a warranty item.
Good luck.
_Modified by ttocsffej at 8:59 PM 8-15-2005_

Looks like that's the route that he'll have to take. He called them again today to see if they would make an appointment for the car. They told him to see the body shop department and not the service department. The problem with sending it to the body shop is that those are the people I know. They haven't seen a deployed set yet and don't know how to reset it. I've also been searching around some other beetle forums and I haven't found anything yet.
This dealer has a fairly bad service reputation. This is the first time I've seen a VW from them but they are also a Honda dealer and I know quite a few people unhappy with the after sales service. And even to the point that they have switched dealers for service and also their next Honda purchases.
Sorry for the long post but thanks for the suggestions. Other then not being able to put the top down he does like the car.


----------

